# Hi Newbie with loads of questions



## button1981 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi just thought i would say a huge hello 
I have lots of questions and i am hoping someone can help with at least a few ha ha 

So far we have been ttc for 4 years with no joy!! been to the doc and my OH has had his sample results back..he has low mobility and abnormal sperm, i have had 21 day bloods done and they were low but have used home ovulation tests and they tell me am ovulating? anywho have explained all this to GP and i have to have bloods done again. He has referred us to Aberdeen fertility clinic... iknow they send a questionnaire out but i have no idea what happens after this or what to expect which is upsetting me no end at the mo! 

We have also just changed our diet and started every vitamin going as well as stopping smoking (day 2)... i have a daughter from a previous relationship so not sure what the options are for us now?

Please help!!


----------



## Dunc23 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Button,

I'm pretty new to this too but starting my IVF cycle in a few days in Aberdeen!
I started with all the bloods etc at my Dr's which were all ok and thought to be ovulating fine.
We were referred to Aberdeen for investigations so after a transvaginal scan which again seemed ok were decided upon a laporoscomy last August to confirm . Again all was ok here and remained unexplained, not too bad an experience really.

So we're on waiting list but can't wait till 2015!!! so funding this ourselves. Went to an open evening at Hospital where you get a  talk, tour and shown the drugs you may be using, had more bloods taken at Dr's on DAY3 and went for follow up transvaginal scan. Afterwards we were told my FSH was high this time (17) and they couldn't see many follicles so I was told I may have lazy ovaries (not many eggs or good quality eggs). So even though ovulating, I have as much chance with IVF as I have naturally. This was a huge blow!

Decided to go for it anyway and see if we can IVF or ICSI. I'm hoping it was a one off, although I know that even one high count indicates there may be a problem   Coughed up and got protocol, so I have my pills to start on Thurs and my scan dates, when I will get more meds and have to inject. I was shown how to do this also.

I meantime staying healthy, positive and taking loads of supplements. Done a lot of reading, I recommend Zita Wests books amongst others, I got all of them on my kindle so no one knows what your reading  
You can whizz through these books, I tended to skip some parts that didn't apply to me. Also read a lot of personal experiences becaused I needed to know worst case scenarios, when things go wrong and what to expect and look for.

That's my story so far, hoping I make it through a treatment and don't have to abandon due to lack off eggs.
Hope you get an appointment soon  
It all comes together on your appointments, but its worth doing the reading.

Any questions just ask or mail me. I'm still asking loads of questions too  

Dunc.X


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

button1981, 

From memory  

After you both fill out the questionnaire page, they will send you an appointment, ours was about 5-6weeks later.  At that appointment they will do a full hormonal profile (blood tests) and an internal scan.  If you do have a regular cycle they will ask about dates cycle length etc.  If you don't have a regular cycle they will ask last date and as much as you can remember about it.  They may refer you to have other tests done in ARI, which there is usually at least a 6week wait again.

After that you will be given another appointment to discuss all the test results and what they recommend for the way forward.

Big congrats on the stopping smoking... it does get easier, been there done that!  

Be careful with the vitamins some can do more harm than good.  Get a pharmacist/GP to review them as they can recommend the best ones possible.

The only downside for you is that since you have a daughter you will not be eligible for NHS treatment.

If you have any questions/fancy a chat, then feel free to message me anytime.


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Button, 

I wouldn't worry too much. Like the ladies said,  the clinic will be in touch with an appointment and they will want to do tests and scans and discuss everything with you. if your partners' sperm count is low then you will no doubt be doing ICSI. ICSI is primarily for those with a low count. Have you thought about the funding side as you are not eligible for NHS? The clinic will explain this. The best thing to do is purchase one of Zita west' book as Dunc says. That will give you info on what supplements are good for sperm count, and everything else about fertility. The most important one to take is folic acid, it prevents any birth defects. 

sending   to all of you ladies.


----------



## button1981 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi all 
Thank you all so much! Not feeling so lost thanks to you guys   I received the results of my 21 day bloods they came back as 17.5? Was informed the Dr will do nothing else as am already waiting to got to the clinic Lol phoned the clinic ( I have no patience) The lovely lady told me she had our questionnaire and we would wait around 16 weeks to be seen.....so a few more weeks yet haha! Not thought about funding yet as it just seems so far off yet not sure of costs or if tbh we can even afford it! 
Again thank you all for your support and guidance xxxxx


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

button1981

Least you now have a rough timescale before being seen.

For the funding side, this link to their website may help some....

http://www.aberdeenfertility.org.uk/

Any questions then please gives a shout.

xxx


----------



## Dunc23 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi, i was about £3200 for extra short protocol with IVF if all went ok. Just came off my norithisterone and was going for 1st scan today. However by last night still no period so done test and BFP!!!!! Stoked is not the word, esp after Dr advising of low chances. My FSH was 17 on last count btw. So full refund and fingers crossed. Already eating like a horse, haha. Good luck.x


----------



## button1981 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey everyone good morning 
Had our first app yest..good and bad i spose but all in all glad its out the way!! Partners count is down by a fair bit from last time, however he has had a few heavy weekends and we have been on holiday so fingers crossed next one is better.I had a scan yest and the lady said everything looked ok and  I have to get my cycle tracked so hopefully we can find out if i actually ovulate will b nice to know after being used as a pin cushion very shortly lol..Back in Nov to get all results and find out where we go next. Thanks to everyone who has replied and how are things going dunc23?


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi button, 

glad to hear things are moving along for you and you have some dates to 'look forward to'! 

Good luck and if you ever want to chat feel free to message me. 

xxx


----------



## button1981 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi all .. thought i would give u al a wee update as was at ARI today 

Well OH count is down again so apparently IVF is our only option now...so we will start in feb!! Not really sure how a feel at the moment but i am hoping with xmas etc it will fly in xx Hope u are all well and anyone else attending in feb feel free to say hello or message

Am away tae google everything now as i wasnae expecting it to be our only option lol xx


----------

